# 98-2002 Camaro brakes on nodular rear end



## Andy69 (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm actually building a 1969 Chevelle, but about 10 years ago a buddy gave me a limited slip rear end assembly that he thought was a B-O-P with 4.something gears. It was in the back yard of his mom's house and they were selling the house and he needed it out of there. Turns out it's a nodular with as near as I can tell 3.55 gears. Should work perfectly and all I had to do was drive to Wisconsin and load it up.

I'm upgrading the brakes to C5 on the front and want to use the Camaro brakes in the rear. The question is, do those brakes match up with the mount on the one I have or do I need something else? Not much help over at the Chevelle forums, seeing as this rear isn't a hugely popular swap.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Andy69 said:


> I'm actually building a 1969 Chevelle, but about 10 years ago a buddy gave me a limited slip rear end assembly that he thought was a B-O-P with 4.something gears. It was in the back yard of his mom's house and they were selling the house and he needed it out of there. Turns out it's a nodular with as near as I can tell 3.55 gears. Should work perfectly and all I had to do was drive to Wisconsin and load it up.
> 
> I'm upgrading the brakes to C5 on the front and want to use the Camaro brakes in the rear. The question is, do those brakes match up with the mount on the one I have or do I need something else? Not much help over at the Chevelle forums, seeing as this rear isn't a hugely popular swap.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



In the upper right hand corner you will see a search box "Google Custom Search" which can search past discussions. Type in "disc brakes for 10-bolt rear end" and you pull up some possible answers.

You can purchase a kit. I found this set-up for the 10-bolt and C5: KORE3 Industries LLC: On and Off-Road Performance Automotive Components


----------



## Andy69 (Nov 18, 2019)

This isn’t my first rodeo - I’m aware of the search box, but didn’t find anything that helped. One thread asked the same question but had no replies.

My question has been answered by comparing the bolt pattern on mine with a friend’s Chevy 12 bolt. The Camaro brakes should bolt right up, but it looks I’ll have to remove the axle and possibly the bearing to be able to install the backing plate.

Anyway, hope this info helps someone.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Fronts and rears will work. There is a great video I used as a reference or you can search my restoration thread as I think I addressed a few of your questions. Hands down the best modification I have done to the GTO so far, with coilovers being second. The car can be properly driven and driven safely.


----------

